# MyLink Freezing



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have anything plugged into the OBDII port? Maybe one of those car insurance dongles? 

I agree it sounds like the computer has gotten bogged down. But I've also seen a satellite receiver behave like that when the hardware goes bad.

I'd suggest using your phone to video what happens so you can show your dealer. (Cuz you know it won't do that by the time you get it in to them.)


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I do have a bluetooth ODBDII dongle plugged in. I'll try removing that to see if there's a difference. 

Good suggestion on the video, that would definitely help to explain/justify my complaints.

That solves one dealer issue, but I also worry the dealer will go straight to software. I know it could be coincidence, but the issue's relationship to cold seems to me like contracting circuits/capacitors/technology&stuff somewhere are performing worse and need to be replaced. I don't want to spend lots of time at a dealership getting this "fixed" several times.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd hope that with the video for evidence, the dealer might try software just once before starting to replace hardware. 

Intermittent problems are the worst kind for both owner and repair people. For the owner it's not fixed until it never comes back, and the repair folks don't have all day to duplicate the issue.

Remember the golden rule: he who has the gold makes the rules. In this case, it's GM. The dealer's concern is getting paid. So anything you can do to help the dealer to convince GM to replace the radio is to your benefit. You might want to discuss that with the dealer when you take it is.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

I also have issues with my "my link" radio. Shuts off on its own and freezes. The dealer has looked at it a few time for me and it will go problem free for about 6 months act up once or twice then it's fine again for awhile. I have a 2014 CTD. My sister also has a 14 CTD and has the same problems with the My link.


----------

